# Pistons questions answered



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Many thanks to Mike Rosenberg for taking the time to answer questions from our great posters! 

_Ruff Draft

How certain can we be that Rodney Stuckey is our future?

_*A: Well, the Pistons are quite certain that Stuckey is not only the future but a big part of the present. They expect him to be a frontline player once he gets some experience. He has shown great ability and they like his attitude; he has a tendency to get his shots blocked because he is used to driving into the lane at will, and he'll have to adjust. But he should be a very good player.

*_jvanbusk 

Any chance the Pistons can acquire another big man before the deadline?

Not sure if I have that much faith in Brezec, and it just takes an injury or foul trouble to expose the Pistons frontcourt. Possibilities of Webber perhaps or Would there be any teams out there that would take a look at Flip Murray or Jarvis Hayes? Or will the Pistons just look to get contributions out of guys like Brezec and Samb?

_*A: I would be surprised if they make a major move for a big man -- there just aren't that many out there. It is possible but not likely that Webber will return to the Pistons. To make the Finals, the Pistons need to beat Boston, and I don't know that an extra big man is going to make the difference there. It's not like when Shaq in his prime; as great as Garnett is, he is not a center.

*_Choose one and only one, Mallett or Pryor, and why?

_*A: I didn't see the Army All-American game so I can't say. I think if Mallett gets the right coaching and matures, he will be a first-round pick. He has extraordinary talent. All indications are that Pryor is an unusual talent who should have a great college career, too.

*_ChrisWoj

As of this moment the Pistons are 22-7. We're getting over 46% shooting from half of our roster, with only Stuckey and Hunter under 40% shooting. Is this the product of the system, and likely to continue throughout the season (team shooting percentage is 46.5%) with us maintaining an offensive efficiency (113+ points per 100 possessions) better than all but the Suns and the Mavericks... or is it likely that players will cool off and we'll slip some offensively, requiring stronger defense to maintain the 60+ win pace?

_*A: Flip Saunders' teams are noted for their offensive efficiency and the Pistons have a talented and smart veteran core, so this is not surprising. Some of the changes in the last two years (losing Ben Wallace, reducing Hunter's minutes, bringing in Jarvis Hayes, making McDyess a starter) mean the Pistons are better offensively and not quite as good defensively. I don't know if the Pistons will win 60 but they should win at least 5 and lock up the No. 2 seed in the East. I think Boston is more concerned about getting the top seed than the Pistons are, for better or worse.*


----------

